# Thomas Richards CD Booklet?



## 2010WillBeAGoodYear (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Brand new to this forum. Don't know if I'm a bit shy or mildly socially anxious but either way this is affecting my life so I've just got hold of a second hand copy of the Thomas Richards CD's. Problem is, the person that sold me them had thrown out the booklet that came with it.

Does anyone have either have a copy of this booklet that they don't need any more / or a photocopy / electronic version etc. that I could borrow?

Obviously very happy to pay for any postage etc.

Many thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

2010WillBeAGoodYear said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Brand new to this forum. Don't know if I'm a bit shy or mildly socially anxious but either way this is affecting my life so I've just got hold of a second hand copy of the Thomas Richards CD's. Problem is, the person that sold me them had thrown out the booklet that came with it.
> 
> ...


If you can't get a hold of the booklet he reads over the handout in slow talk during the cd pretty much word for word. You could copy it down he talks so slow. You might check Amazon.com and see if anyone is selling it.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

PM me your e-mail address. I can send you the PDF.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Can someone tell me if his CD is any good, Thomas Richards?


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

britisharrow said:


> Can someone tell me if his CD is any good, Thomas Richards?


His sound and the way he talks is pain in the ***

he is so boring

i tried it for 9 weeks and them left them

but there were some improvement


----------



## foxfury (Sep 13, 2009)

ayyak said:


> His sound and the way he talks is pain in the ***
> he is so boring
> i tried it for 9 weeks and them left them
> but there were some improvement


lol, you have a lot more willpower then me. I couldn't stand his slow talking after about 90min into it. 
The idea sounds good but I don't think slow talking works very well for 15+ minutes of continuous talking.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I have this, PM if you want info. 
ps you won't have to pay


----------



## toby0625 (May 18, 2009)

rock n roll


----------



## njmalibu (Nov 1, 2008)

I've tried this out, and I fall asleep at night listening to it. I need to make a better effort. I dont usually have a lot of time during the day, so I was listening to it in bed, probably not the right place or time


----------



## toby0625 (May 18, 2009)

yeh i have this as pdf document. hit me up if you need it emailed


----------



## marius123 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Dr thomas A. Richards a step by step guide*

Hi, there, does anyone have the cds and handbook on their computer who could possibly send it too me? i suffer from S.A and ive heard good things about this program and would like to try it out to see if it works for me before i bay 260 dollars or w.e. If it does work for me ill make a donation of atleast that to the institution. any help would be really valuable and appreciated, thanks, and good luck to you all


----------



## marius123 (Feb 14, 2012)

my email is [email protected] silly name i know i made it when i was 11 or so


----------

